# The business takes a toll on your body eh?



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

Fredrik.E said:


> Scribbels> what do you mean with hand braces?
> 
> Because i have the same problem and i mened to do something about it. Even talkt with the doctor about surgery.
> 
> I would hate to leave the construction business.



It is just a splint that keeps your wrists from bending and pinching the nerve that causes the numbness. I sleep with them every night and they help a lot


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Fredrik.E said:


> Scribbels> what do you mean with hand braces?
> 
> Because i have the same problem and i mened to do something about it. Even talkt with the doctor about surgery.
> 
> I would hate to leave the construction business.


These are what I sleep in.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/REVERS-WRIST-SPLINT/10533506
2-3 years ago I could not work some days it was so bad. Put them on for a couple weeks without taking them off. Now I sleep in them 3-4 days a week whenever I feel sore, or remember. Had helped intently.


----------



## Fredrik.E (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I can't wait to see what those impact drivers are doing to guys in 25-30 years.


Impact drivers acutally help alleviate these symptoms due to the fact that the torque is actually absorbed by the tool instead of your wrist. We used to have to issue impact screwguns to employees with carpal tunnel due to their doctor's recommendations


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Guys,

One thing about repetative use injuries is that to prevent them it is a good idea to work out in a gym in addition to on the jobsite (I learned this from a physical therapist after an injury).

We need to have a very strong/flexible body, not just be strengthening the muscles used at work.


----------



## HMC-Craftsman (Dec 4, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> One thing about repetative use injuries is that to prevent them it is a good idea to work out in a gym in addition to on the jobsite (I learned this from a physical therapist after an injury).
> 
> We need to have a very strong/flexible body, not just be strengthening the muscles used at work.


I completely agree, I use a bowflex on a regular basis when work schedule allows. I couldn't imagine life without it. Work strong is one thing but a good workout never hurts.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you guys are missing the point. The kid's only 24 and admittedly "busts ass". How many of us wouldn't give anything to go back in time and not work stupid? The are dozens of proper techniques he could be taught to fend off the ailments we "School of Hard Knocks" graduates suffer. First would be to wear gloves with that sander. :thumbsup:


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

To add to the workout part, that is extremely important. start hitting those forearms, and finger grip excersizes. mainly forearm finger rolls, reverse curl forearm, reverse grip extensions, even hitting a gel ball for 3 minutes before you go to bed and doing finger stretches. also if you do go to the gym it's also important you protect your grip, unless specifically working on it.. I don't go without these.

http://www.amazon.com/Schiek-Power-...22J6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1325439200&sr=8-3

your 24 put some weight on, put some muscle on and wear gloves..


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Bergstrom said:


> Impact drivers acutally help alleviate these symptoms due to the fact that the torque is actually absorbed by the tool instead of your wrist. We used to have to issue impact screwguns to employees with carpal tunnel due to their doctor's recommendations


Carpal Tunnel is one thing. Issues with the joints in the fingers is a completely different animal.

I have a good friend who is a lifetime auto mechanic that attributes his arthritis in his hands to the repeated use of an impact gun.

I'd say the jury will be out on this for awhile, until enough years have amassed for problems to surface in the construction industry.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I started getting the same thing in my mid late 20's. (29 now) The orbital is what usually does me in. Started wearing rubber gloves everytime I use the thing. I have found the cold weather aggravates it a lot more.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

HMC-Craftsman said:


> I completely agree, I use a bowflex on a regular basis when work schedule allows. I couldn't imagine life without it. Work strong is one thing but a good workout never hurts.


I totally 100% agree I goto the gym 6 days a week and am what many would call a "meathead". Manual labor stabilizes your core and burns calories but only real working out can build your body defense against aging. Hey where can I get those anti vibrating gloves??


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the good advice it really means alot and I respect you guys for telling me to wear gloves and kneepads tennis elbow straps and etc. I love it when the oldtimers bust my balls about wearing that stuff at work. Depending on how fat my bank account is at the time I give one of these responses:

1. Because I actually want to be able to f**k when im 40 not just hear my bones crack

2. Why not? Common sense buddy
3. What difference does it make to you?

4. Because unlike the lot of you I plan on doing this forever, I didn't just get thrown into it because I didn't know how to spell my name at 19

5. Because im young and beautiful like you wish you could be

6. Your body is the most important tool you have. In case you don't know that by now

7. Because im a real construction guy...not just a ***** who wishes he would have been white collar

8. Because im a juicehead and after work I wear the same gloves to pump iron

9. (I almost got laid off with this one) Talk to me when you've been doing this for 25 years. Then ill tell you why
(I haven't even been alive for 25 years haha)

10. Makes life easier

11. Because Mike Holmes and Bob Vila said so

12. Im an OSHA instructor in case you didn't know

13. I guess my generation is a bunch of soft b****es. Yours couldn't read or write.

14. Because I don't want to end up like you

15. I don't know dude but we got a job to do. Help me carry this 2 x 12?

16. Makes me feel like a real construction guy

And if I like the person I just laugh and say, "ah why not?" Then I ask him nicely if he needs any help with something and I continue my work.

I know these are ridiculous but I hope it gave you a laugh to your new years hangover. Thanks again guys.


----------



## dujow (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm 26, this started for me 3-4 months ago and I had to go to the emergency room the pain was so bad. I would wake up in the middle of every night with the numb hands, mostly in my right arm and the pain would be so bad I would almost cry. The pain was radiating from my elbow, so I figured it was a pinched nerve. I would be hopping around my bedroom at 3am in tears shaking my arm like a goof.

The emergency doctor suggest it may be my wrist, and that it sounded like carpal tunnel syndrome. I was skeptical as the pain was so severe in my elbow, but I took his advice and bought a wrist brace to wear at nights. The brace is a splint, I picked it up at Shoppers Drugmart for about 20 bucks. It keeps your wrist straight at night. Turns out I do what you other guys do, curl my wrists and lay on top of them sometimes to make it worse. Since I started wearing the brace at nights the pain is 95% gone. 

Now my hands do still fall asleep while gripping things for long periods of times (like my xbox controller), there is pinching or damage to the nerve (I think the radial nerve) in my wrist, but it is not bad enough to warrant surgery. I also did switch to a titanium hammer which I know helps a lot, because the other day I picked up my Estwing and wow was it ever heavy!

So my advice to you is get a wrist brace to keep your wrist(s) straight at night, and see if that helps. It helped me tremendously.:thumbsup:

*edit - The brace that Scribbles post above from Walmart is very similar to mine.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bergstrom said:


> Impact drivers acutally help alleviate these symptoms due to the fact that the torque is actually absorbed by the tool instead of your wrist.


Funny it makes mine worse:blink: so I always use the driver!



dujow said:


> Now my hands do still fall asleep while gripping things for long periods of times (like my xbox controller),


Let the X-Box go:laughing: Maybe give it to a nonprofit like goodwill :blink:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Funny it makes mine worse:blink: so I always use the driver!
> 
> 
> 
> Let the X-Box go:laughing:


You kidding me?!

When else do you get to shoot ppl and imagine those are some of those hole customers we all get :clap:


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Just thought i'd throw my thoughts up here.

Im 23, i fell about a year ago on my wrist and unknowingly broke a couple bones and messed a tendon or two up they think. I've done xrays and bone scans to try to figure the root cause, and they can't pin point it. The best gist they give me is that because I didn't get it checked out quick enough and let it heal on its own, I have now basically screwed up my thumb. My hand falls asleep, there are days I can't pick up a jug of milk, I can barely swing a sledge anymore with that hand. Guess what? It all comes down to carpel. They won't offer me a surgery option (which I don't want either) because of my age. Had a couple specialists look at me and tell me point blank, you need to stop working it so hard. 

So here I sit, with a splint on most nights to let me work the next days. I wish I could remember what the exact name of the splint is, starts with a D.. Get one, it helps.

Firstly though, get it checked. Don't listen to your doctor, get a referral to someone that deals with this commonly. Physio is supposed to work wonders as well.


----------



## emmetnee (Dec 13, 2009)

I've just skimmed over this thread very briefly, it may be a condition called White Finger. It happens from prolonged use of vibrating tools, especially pneumatic jack hammers, Kango Hammers etc. but with that amount of use with an orbital sander it would make sense.
I was made aware of this a few years ago on a health and safety course. It is recommend that a 5 minute break be taken every 15-20 minutes when using a jack hammer ( as if that's going to happen!!!) 
If you google it you should find some useful information. 
Again I Acknowledge that I haven't read all of thread and I don't know if ye are aware of this but I hope it may help, if not for you, than someone else.


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

davitk said:


> Oh man, I'm twice your age and paying for all the stupid stuff I did back then. Get yourself some anti-vibration gloves and see your body as an extension of the tool; that is, a tool that _wears out_.


Good advice here from *davitk*. Protect your body with advanced technologies and current info, stay flexible, and take breaks - mix and match the jobs through the course of a work day. We all have our tales of whoa :sad:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

anyone get a snap feelings in their wrists? Usually occurs when using a ratchet or screw driver. Feels like a pop then numb for a sec or two. scares the shi out of me everytime it happens.


----------



## SPCarpentry (Feb 12, 2007)

finakat said:


> Im 24 and bust ass with usually no physical price but lately this is weird my hands have been falling asleep constantly and going numb esp when sleeping. Did some research and it seems to be carpel tunnel or poss some diabetic ailment but id highly doubt it...read that vibrating tools cause this...
> 
> Funny, the past 30 days i've done nothing but sand trim in a museum with the random orbit, belt, and a fein ...haha can anyone else add on this retarded phenomenon?


About 20 years ago I spent a day with a sawzall cutting out an old roof. After I got home I was watching TV and went to take a drag off of a cig. (quit 16 years ago as of the other day!) When I raised my hand to my mouth I noticed the cig was missing  It was on the hardwood floor! Good thing it wasn't carpet or the sofa! My hand was completely numb, and swollen. I went to the Dr and was told it was nerve damage  The GC I was subbing from accused me of hurting it off site and cut me loose :blink:

Wait until your in your 50's! I can work as hard as the next guy. Just don't wait for me to get out of my truck when I get home, because it can take a while :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been able to alleviate all joint pains with a comprehensive herbal formula.


----------



## HMC-Craftsman (Dec 4, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have been able to alleviate all joint pains with a comprehensive herbal formula.


Would that herbal formula involve the three letters THC? Lol


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

So...when the joint is inflamed, you feel no pain?:blink:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> So...when the joint is inflamed, you feel no pain?:blink:


:laughing:

-Paul


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Scribbles said:


> Please, real men take Vicodin


You actually feel something from those things?


----------



## HMC-Craftsman (Dec 4, 2011)

loneframer said:


> So...when the joint is inflamed, you feel no pain?:blink:


Lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I find these help a lot:thumbup:


----------



## HMC-Craftsman (Dec 4, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I find these help a lot:thumbup:


Hell I chew them things like candy brother...


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

jhark123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> One thing about repetative use injuries is that to prevent them it is a good idea to work out in a gym in addition to on the jobsite (I learned this from a physical therapist after an injury).
> 
> We need to have a very strong/flexible body, not just be strengthening the muscles used at work.


That worked for me so far. Do not know if will work all way to retairement when I will be 100 years old.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I find these help a lot:thumbup:




I love the Costco size bottle. 
We are getting older. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

This tread and before all that another thread that was deleted throw entire new light at my life. SRS. My line of thinking entire life is - ok I work out in winter and work rest of year hence I'm healthy compared to office rats. Now there is idea that work is TAXING at body and that will short not extend my life. So parasites jobs are healthier than productive jobs? Those kind of threads are of most interest to me.
Somehow this sh, that I know of, get below my radar all time. Remember 2017 winter some guys show up to do tiles. Started well but in no time had problem with back and used strong opioid. Didn't finish complete job, wasn't capable from pain.
My question if if job bring you a lot of pain why you do not try do something else, even related to construction - realtor, developer etc?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

tipitop said:


> My question if if job bring you a lot of pain why you do not try do something else, even related to construction - realtor, developer etc?


The pain lets me know I've alive:thumbsup:


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

dirtywhiteboy said:


> the pain lets me know i've alive:thumbsup:


c o p e
o
p
e


----------

